# Polaroid problems



## Stillwater (Nov 12, 2007)

Right, so I made a polaroid pinhole camera, I can get the exposures, and I can get them developed, well sorta..

I'm having a problem releasing the reagent after I expose it.  I can get a partial develop, but then it goes wrong.  I believe I'm either pressing too hard (I'm pulling it between a book and a counter-top right now), or pulling too slow, or maybe going at it all wrong. 
Obviously one easy solution would be to buy an old polaroid and take the mechanism at the end apart. Or just convert it into a pinhole. But alas, I'm a broke college student. I don't want to give up or lose faith on this project, any idea what I could do for a cheaper solution?


----------



## ann (Nov 12, 2007)

what kind of "polariod camera " did you make, what size film, etc

what size camera are you wanting to make?

using a book and counter top to process the pod is not going to work.

i am sure even a broke college student could find some old equipment around that could be used for the project.

For a pinhole camera the exposures are going to be long so you need to find an old polariod camera that has a shutter that can be used in the blub mode. Try the Salvation Army store, or the Goodwill website, they often have these available. Check on Polariod's website to be sure the film that fits these cameras are still available or you will have a nice old book end.


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 12, 2007)

I made a pinhole camera out of an oatmeal can. I didn't think about hitting up Goodwill. I just bought a pack of their 600 instant film and have been using singles. I just need to figure out how to release the reagents, so maybe I'll do some hunting for an old camera to disassemble.

Thanks for the tips ann!


----------



## ann (Nov 12, 2007)

with that film it can't be done out of camera
you could do it with type 55, but using the book and counter method is not going to be very helpful there either, the development of the pod has to be smooth and continous


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Nov 25, 2007)

You could try this.

I could never get all the pieces of the shutter out without disabling the camera entirely.  Went through four or five cameras before I gave up.  That's probably not very encouraging, but I'm sure you'll have better luck than I did.  It would be hard to have worse.


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome awesome awesome, yes I am definitely now in the process of a search for a polaroid camera in Goodwill type stores. 

Haha no discouragememt Aquarium, after many failed attempts I shall try and not lose hope.  If/ when I get everything going I will post pictures to show that your advice iwas not put out in vain.  

Thanks tons!


----------



## kaiy (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you using 600 type film? Have you tried popping the film pack back into a camera after exposing it in your pinhole? It should kick out and process the print. You'd have to do it in a changing back or darkroom. The other thing to try is to look for is an old packfilm camera. (peel-apart-film). Then the filmpack back of the camera and processing roller assembly could become part of your camera.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Nov 27, 2007)

Sure thing.  I look forward to seeing your pictures, Stillwater.


----------

